# Fastrack Spacing



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

My layout plan has parallel lines at the back of the layout that are a little over 4" apart on center. Probably about 4 1/8". Lionel Fastrack and primary train is the Polar Express from their Lionchief set. O36 curves predominantly so I'll never run the bigger stuff.

I've looked on the NMRA website and I don't see standards for spacing between to parallel tracks. The docs I find are for rail spacing. I'd try it out but I don't really have the space for it and all the track is packed away for now.

Thanks.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Thought this might help. Only 1" between the bottom two roadbeds. I'm thinking this is too tight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're probably fine with the set PE Berkshire, but if you run bigger stuff, you might run into issues. FWIW, if you have 1" between the Fastrack roadbed, the spacing is 4.25". If it were me, I'd probably insert a 1 3/8" piece on each side and widen the spacing a bit. Note that if that bottom is against a wall, you may have issues with anything but a pretty small engine hitting the wall, something to consider.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're probably fine with the set PE Berkshire, but if you run bigger stuff, you might run into issues. FWIW, if you have 1" between the Fastrack roadbed, the spacing is 4.25". If it were me, I'd probably insert a 1 3/8" piece on each side and widen the spacing a bit. Note that if that bottom is against a wall, you may have issues with anything but a pretty small engine hitting the wall, something to consider.


Yes, after running it through the simulator, I agree. I'll add that 1 3/8 or 1 3/4 on each end and maybe add a creek to gain a little more square footage out of my plywood. Thanks.


----------

